# SunSun canister filter?



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm used to using fluval canisters for the last 10 years and I like them very much. Now I've seen SunSun canisters having a good review, and they're really cheap. I'm sure that I'll end up getting a 100-135g peacock tank and will use two canister filter, one on each end. Anyone has any experience with this particular SunSun model? they have two options, one with media and one without. Would you recommend this? thanks
SunSun-HW-304B-External-Canister-Sterilizer (Link removed per forum rules_)


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

My personal opinion on canister filters is only go cheap if you don't mind dumping 100 gallons of water on your floor. It doesn't take much for a seal to break and a siphon to get created.

Even the best brands have trouble sometimes. My canister filter is not the place I would skimp on.


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

This is the reason why I do my research first and hear people's experience with them. It's either this brand or I'll stick with fluval, twice the price but its been tested by me. I still want to hear about this filter and hopefully it's something that I can use, can't beat the price.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check out the Product Reviews to see what people have posted or use the Search feature. Here is the link for the 300/400 series filter.


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds good thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I forgot to add that it is easier to buy the canister with media but definitely check out the difference in prices. You may be able to buy media separately cheaper.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

dalto said:


> My personal opinion on canister filters is only go cheap if you don't mind dumping 100 gallons of water on your floor. It doesn't take much for a seal to break and a siphon to get created.
> 
> Even the best brands have trouble sometimes. My canister filter is not the place I would skimp on.


Which brand has not broken a seal ? I had issues with Fluvals and Eheims before.

2 years and running my used Aquatop still has not dumped water other tha operator error.


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah I think I'm set on buying 2 SunSun 304-B, I'll buy the media seperately. These should be enough to filter a 125g along with a single powerhead for surface movement.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have an aquatop canister (basically the same as sunsun) and I love it. I've had not issues with it and it works great! I'm thinking about getting a sunsun for new 20L setup.


----------



## TINY (Aug 14, 2014)

A lot of people are using these now, so cheap and seem reliable.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've had 2 Aquatop CF400-uv canisters. Running for over 2 yrs with no problems. Very quiet filters.


----------

